# on a budget but ready to get rolling



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone help me out and give me some advice. I am ready to get rolling, but it seems that I can't really get started. I have already done shirts buy purchasing transfers which I was told can be costly once vs making your own designs. You can check out some of the designs I have already made at
Steppin'Out Boutique and hover over bling
or https://www.facebook.com/SteppinOutBoutique

I already created my website and get several of orders. I don't mind still using transfers, but want to start being able to make them with a custom name or number on them instead of buying them all the time. I have been looking into buying some templates for this reason. 

I was told to not go out and purchase a very expensive cutter or look into getting a silhouette. I also have looked into the program winpc2014 for rhinestone designing.

If you can give any advice if you were in my situation please do so. I don't also have a lot of money to invest right now into a expensive cutter and program.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you looked into buying pre-cut templates? Check out the preferred vendors, most that carry rhinestones also sell numbers and fonts already cut in the sticky flock. This will allow you to customize your designs as needed, without needing to purchase a cutter. Buying the pre-cut is more expensive than cutting them yourself, but you won't need a cutter to get started. For $100 or so you should be able to purchase 2 or 3 pre-cut fonts to get you started, then expand your fonts as you go. You will of course need to purchase the rhinestones. To get your feet wet you can purchase rhinestones at some hobby shops such as Hobby Lobby. You will pay an outrageous price for the stones when compared to buy from from our preferred vendors. For example, expect to spend as much as $3 to $5 per gross at the hobby/craft stores compared to less than $1 or less per gross when purchased in bulk. I have purchased 100 gross for less than $45. Price on the stones will depend on the color, size, quantity, and quality of the stones. Hope this helps.

Dane


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunjoa said:


> Have you looked into buying pre-cut templates? Check out the preferred vendors, most that carry rhinestones also sell numbers and fonts already cut in the sticky flock. This will allow you to customize your designs as needed, without needing to purchase a cutter. Buying the pre-cut is more expensive than cutting them yourself, but you won't need a cutter to get started. For $100 or so you should be able to purchase 2 or 3 pre-cut fonts to get you started, then expand your fonts as you go. You will of course need to purchase the rhinestones. To get your feet wet you can purchase rhinestones at some hobby shops such as Hobby Lobby. You will pay an outrageous price for the stones when compared to buy from from our preferred vendors. For example, expect to spend as much as $3 to $5 per gross at the hobby/craft stores compared to less than $1 or less per gross when purchased in bulk. I have purchased 100 gross for less than $45. Price on the stones will depend on the color, size, quantity, and quality of the stones. Hope this helps.
> 
> Dane


Yes I have looked into purchasing before but didnt look much since I was using transfers. Now that I been getting special request I am willing to purchase. I have ordered rhinestones from a vendor before and was very pleased. So I will now check out others for pricing of templates.

Now I need to get some measurements together as far as in what size I would want my fonts to be for the templates.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im going to chime in here...IMO
I would not go with stock templates. You need the freedom to create your own templates. You can get an inexpensive cutter and software and get to work. I got a cutter for $599 with rhinestone software(cheap version of winpc)a couple of years ago. It is still cutting away after 2 years and has paid for itself 5 fold. I have a 15" cutter-which means I only have an 13" actual work area.This has worked fine but when I get another cutter im going to get the next size up.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Hi Mrshicks, I agree with Leg cramps 100%. I do custom transfers and templates for others, but I started out with a cutter and made my own transfers from the beginning. I have never used stock transfers. And I will tell you that every dime I invested in the beginning was paid for with my first order. I still use my cutter to make transfers for others, but after only two years, I was able to save up enough to get my automatic rhinestone machine (DECOR) and now I am soooooo spoiled, that I tried working with my templates when I was vending, and for the life of me I can't believe that I actually did this for two years......but it is the way to go when starting out. Good luck!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Im going to chime in here...IMO
> I would not go with stock templates. You need the freedom to create your own templates. You can get an inexpensive cutter and software and get to work. I got a cutter for $599 with rhinestone software(cheap version of winpc)a couple of years ago. It is still cutting away after 2 years and has paid for itself 5 fold. I have a 15" cutter-which means I only have an 13" actual work area.This has worked fine but when I get another cutter im going to get the next size up.


Thanks. I just didnt have the money to buy a cutter from the start. So now I am ready to go!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

shayne0307 said:


> Hi Mrshicks, I agree with Leg cramps 100%. I do custom transfers and templates for others, but I started out with a cutter and made my own transfers from the beginning. I have never used stock transfers. And I will tell you that every dime I invested in the beginning was paid for with my first order. I still use my cutter to make transfers for others, but after only two years, I was able to save up enough to get my automatic rhinestone machine (DECOR) and now I am soooooo spoiled, that I tried working with my templates when I was vending, and for the life of me I can't believe that I actually did this for two years......but it is the way to go when starting out. Good luck!


Well hello Shayne0307, as you see I am still trying to get going. I cant wait to start making my own instead of buying them. I know it has to be really exciting having a automatic rhinestone machine and less work.

Let me ask you this
I have seen some great downloads, so once I get my cutter instead of having to purchase software too right now would you recommend just the cutter and purchasing other download files to get me going.

Also do you know anything about the silhouette for a cutter


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Well hello Shayne0307, as you see I am still trying to get going. I cant wait to start making my own instead of buying them. I know it has to be really exciting having a automatic rhinestone machine and less work.
> 
> Let me ask you this
> I have seen some great downloads, so once I get my cutter instead of having to purchase software too right now would you recommend just the cutter and purchasing other download files to get me going.
> ...


 First, I have not used the sillhoutte byt I have spoken to a few people that do and from what I was told it is worth the price.
2nd. Try to get a machine with the rhinestone software included. I have never purchased a seperate software and I have never downloaded a file. I think while learning your software, downloading should be fine, but it is the same as ordering stock transfers. Do not be afraid of the software, it only took me about a day to get the basics and make my first few transfers. 
Depending on who you are marketing to; it does make a difference. In 4 years, I have never made a stock design, all my work is customized to my clients, so stock design will not work for me. If you have clients that you can use stock designs for, then downloading should work out fine; just don't let it become your handicap.....meaning, learn your software or you will find yourself depending on downloads......


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

shayne0307 said:


> First, I have not used the sillhoutte byt I have spoken to a few people that do and from what I was told it is worth the price.
> 2nd. Try to get a machine with the rhinestone software included. I have never purchased a seperate software and I have never downloaded a file. I think while learning your software, downloading should be fine, but it is the same as ordering stock transfers. Do not be afraid of the software, it only took me about a day to get the basics and make my first few transfers.
> Depending on who you are marketing to; it does make a difference. In 4 years, I have never made a stock design, all my work is customized to my clients, so stock design will not work for me. If you have clients that you can use stock designs for, then downloading should work out fine; just don't let it become your handicap.....meaning, learn your software or you will find yourself depending on downloads......


Thanks again. I agree and thats what I want to do is customize to my clients needs because I have been getting a lot of request for it but cant do it right now until I get my supplies.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Custom transfers would be ideal until you can get a used cutter and get past the learning curve. We do custom transfers for people who want to resale them


----------

